# Call for Kindle photos!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello all, 

  In our blog, we like to post different Kindle pictures along with our stories. Some of those are stock photos, but increasingly we're going to be using KindleBoards pictures, taken by our members. 

  If any of you would be interested in posting pix of your Kindle in this thread, that we could use in our blog, I'd appreciate it!

  We're looking for a variety of settings and backgrounds - around the house, the yard, outdoors, at the beach, on the bus, etc. And, people pictures of the "you and your Kindle" variety are always welcome. 

  We'll also be scouring this Photo Gallery board for possible material. Thanks for your picture posts!

- Harvey


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's one:


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Harvey,
You are welcome to use any of the photos I posted in "my favorite thing with my favorite things".  

Although... Now that Estelle has her Pink Tranquility skin, she looks soooo much prettier!


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

Feel free to use any of the ones I posted to show off my new skin. It's my kindle at work with his new skin.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/harmakhet/tags/kindle/


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

My Kindle 1 in M-edge Jade Green cover w/ Adapter and matching skinned iPhone














My Kindle 2 Front & Back


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh those are great! Thank you! 

And thanks, raccemup - I love those 'my favorite things' shots!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Harvey, you are welcome to any photos that I have ever posted in this forum and if you need additional sizes, etc, please don't hesitate to ask me. I would be happy to oblige.

Here is the latest pics of my K1, Sookie:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Kay, what skin is that on your Sookie? I really like that one.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks LR....it is Lily from DecalGirl.....I saw it awhile back somewhere on this board and just fell in love with it!  Course, now I can't find it anywhere   When the K2 pull started to get me, I decided to order it.  It worked!  My Kindle looks great!  The original picture I saw had a color Oberon cover matched with the Lily skin and it was GORgeous!  For the life of me I can't remember which Oberon or which color, though.

I am getting old....


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks, Kay. I have been looking at Disarray. But, yours is really pretty.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome! If you take the skin plunge, don't forget to use the promo codes for either 10% off or free shipping on orders over $30. There is a thread with them on here somewhere.....

EDIT: here is a link to the 10% off coupon for DecalGirl

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1414.0/topicseen.html


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

KindleKay said:


> Thanks LR....it is Lily from DecalGirl.....I saw it awhile back somewhere on this board and just fell in love with it! Course, now I can't find it anywhere  When the K2 pull started to get me, I decided to order it. It worked! My Kindle looks great! The original picture I saw had a color Oberon cover matched with the Lily skin and it was GORgeous! For the life of me I can't remember which Oberon or which color, though.
> 
> I am getting old....


It may have been mine. I have the Dragonfly Pond cover with the Lily skin. By the way Harvey, you are welcome to use this picture.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes!!  That is it, Kathy!!!  Thank you for reposting!  I just LOVE this combo....if the K2 pull come back, I think that a nice, green Oberon is in order!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

KindleKay said:


> Yes!! That is it, Kathy!!! Thank you for reposting! I just LOVE this combo....if the K2 pull come back, I think that a nice, green Oberon is in order!!


You are welcome. The green in this cover is Fern. I really love it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

KindleKay said:


> Welcome! If you take the skin plunge, don't forget to use the promo codes for either 10% off or free shipping on orders over $30. There is a thread with them on here somewhere.....
> 
> EDIT: here is a link to the 10% off coupon for DecalGirl
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1414.0/topicseen.html


Yep, I remembered those codes. I took the plunge and ordered the Disarray. Hopefully, I have Jim completely distracted in his accessory thread. I will take pics when I get it for you Harvey.

See how I brought this right back to topic?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

LR you did a GREAT job bringing this thread back....I was just thinking about posting something about how this was my first thread hijack   But really, it all came full circle by itself!


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

This is Giles. He is wearing a Dark Burlwood skin, with a Tuff-Luv case.

The custom screensaver is a pen-and-ink drawing my son did when he was a HS sophmore. It was the cover art for a booklet of nature essays published by the school.

The decal is courtesy of DH - he was playing working with his new label-making toy tool.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Giles is very nice!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Harvey,
You are welcome to use pictures of my K2 with the DecalGirl Disarray skin.
I will try to upload some "using it" pics sometime soon.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

OK Harvey - I'll see if I can get some pics of my K1 in the wild here, been thinking about it but have not gotten there yet.  Then I need to see if I can remember Pidgeon's instructions


----------

